# Mason Tech Rattle



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

This rattle is driving my crazy, anyone know if they've revised the strut mount yet? I have one of the first batches of the new struts.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

strut mount or strut insert rattling in the housing? what have you done so far


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

the mounts are probably just blown. i just replaced mine and they are fine again. Once this set of early audi ones goes im switching to stock and it should eliminate the problem . i would have already I just had an extra set of the audi ones anyway


----------



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

a2lowvw said:


> strut mount or strut insert rattling in the housing? what have you done so far


I think the strut mount, I've always had some rattle, when hitting bumps, but it seems to be getting worse. The strut just moves all over.


----------



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

blue bags said:


> the mounts are probably just blown. i just replaced mine and they are fine again. Once this set of early audi ones goes im switching to stock and it should eliminate the problem . i would have already I just had an extra set of the audi ones anyway



Whats do you mean by audi ones? Could you show me a picture of the mounts in question? Thanks


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

VW06GTI said:


> Whats do you mean by audi ones? Could you show me a picture of the mounts in question? Thanks


mason techs came with older style audi bushing that lower the car more due to their decreased size, but they are also known for getting trashed in MK4 strut towers, I had two sets for awhile and when they squish/seize they start to get real noisy


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

i dont think that will work with the mk5?

mine is so bad that one strut mount broke into 2 pieces


----------



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

Would getting these bushing help with the noise on a MKV? Does it raise the car at all.


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

f_399 said:


> i dont think that will work with the mk5?
> 
> mine is so bad that one strut mount broke into 2 pieces


haha whoops I was thinking it was for an MK4 sorry


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

Dont mason-techs for MK5s convert the upper mount to a mk4 style? i could be wrong but im pretty sure they do which means this is the strut mount you already have because they came on the mason-techs. And yes they are pretty notorious for self destructing quickly because they dont fit in our towers properly. 

heres the ones similar, if not the same as what my masontechs came with, and what i replaced my blown ones with.

http://www.034motorsport.com/chassi...trut-mount-early-audi-density-line-p-987.html


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

blue bags said:


> Dont mason-techs for MK5s convert the upper mount to a mk4 style? i could be wrong but im pretty sure they do which means this is the strut mount you already have because they came on the mason-techs. And yes they are pretty notorious for self destructing quickly because they dont fit in our towers properly.
> 
> heres the ones similar, if not the same as what my masontechs came with, and what i replaced my blown ones with.
> 
> http://www.034motorsport.com/chassi...trut-mount-early-audi-density-line-p-987.html


did this eliminate the clunking at rattling ? Also did it prevent you from going as low as before ?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

the ones i replaced them with were the exact same size as the ones the masontechs came with, but ive heard from multiple people even taller stock mounts wont hold the car up because the masontech struts are short enough so they wont bottom out anyway.


----------



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

f_399 said:


> i dont think that will work with the mk5?
> 
> mine is so bad that one strut mount broke into 2 pieces


AJ, Me two about 3 weeks after I got them. 

























Luckly scott sent me out revised top caps overnight. But always and still have the rattle issue. Do you have that issue to AJ?

Emailed mason tech about it, of course no response yet...


----------



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

vwgliin05 said:


> did this eliminate the clunking at rattling ? Also did it prevent you from going as low as before ?


2x


----------



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

BradenE said:


> mason techs came with older style audi bushing that lower the car more due to their decreased size, but they are also known for getting trashed in MK4 strut towers, I had two sets for awhile and when they squish/seize they start to get real noisy


When you say "stock" you mean the stock strut mount that mounts with the three bolts?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

hes comparing to a stock mk4 mount


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

yeah mine still makes sounds and i just ignore it

sound is bearable but the strut mount breaking is unacceptable

good thing i had an extra pair and my firend has another pair of mason tech struts he isnt using

let me know if mason tech responds to you


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

pretty sure scott has taken care of a lot of the issues hes had. before i sold my moms he gave us the new hats but then they were still clunking and come to find out the top plate was rubbing on the inside of the strut tower so they just needed a bigger spacer to go under the bearing. should have fixed the problem but we sold them so not sure.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

the guy i bought mine from sent me 2 sets of top mounts, one old and one new and when santi installed them, he put the spacer but it still made noises


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

needs a bigger spacer. i had the spacer from a while back that he started using and it still needed to be bigger.


----------



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)

I fabricate two steel strut mount high quality, then cut the rubber seat OEM strut mount and put it in the, I've driven with them for months and have had no problems, but there is noise.

I have managed to down 3 cm compared to the OEM strut mount.

pics





















Maked


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Wow, nice work :thumbup:


----------

